# Dora creek 19th sep



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi guys this Thursday 20th has been changed to wednesday 19th, going to fish around the mouth of Dora creek- launching at the boat ramp. gentle mans hours about 0900 hrs- after the fish try to find a launch spot (by car) for fishing up the creek- around the freeway.


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

I will see you out there Steve. I have not been there before so I hope you are launching from ramp closest to the mouth, not near town. I may get there a bit earlier depending on work tonight. Will have the handheld UHF on channel 25 if you have one. See you out there. 
Dean


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah Dean the ramp near the mouth, I tend to work the area from the ramp to the end of the marked channel and into the front of lake erraring.


----------

